# led VSA



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Can small LED lights be controlled using just VSA and an ssc32 board? Both or low voltage right?


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't think so but others on the forums here have connected relays to an SSC32 board to power things on and off. Check out this thread where there are lots of pictures of how some are using relays with and SSC32 board. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/103704-wiring-control-box.html A relay will only turn an LED on or off, it won't alter brightness. If you want that kind of control I think it's going to get more expensive. We added DMX capabilities to our SSC32 controlled haunt last year and it substantially expanded our options. This year we added a bunch of new stuff all of which is controlled by VSA through DMX. Two new props utilize a MedusaDMX board to control servos but it is also capable of controlling small LED's. The MedusaDMX enables us to control on/off and brightness for LED's in the eyes of two props as well as homemade LED spotlight.


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks. Thought I had read somewhere people were connecting single led directly to board. I just want on and off nothing fancy. I was thinking the voltage sent to servo would be enough for led light. New to this so thanks for help.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

Well I've done some reading and while I didn't find anything where someone did it directly with an SSC32 board, I think it might be possible. I found this thread over on the Lynxmotion site. http://www.lynxmotion.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7516


----------



## JacobIrion (Nov 19, 2010)

Interesting, I don't think I'm gonna try it two weeks before the big nt and risk messing everything up. Gonna just have constant on eyes this yr... Hahs


----------

